# Ewoks vs Na'vi



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently got into a debate with a friend of mine about who would win in a battle the Ewoks from return of the Jedi or the Na'vi from Avatar and will soon be watching both movies and comparing both sides in terms of weapons tactics intelligence and anatomy and I'm on the side of the Ewoks. They may look cute but their tough as nails! Which side are you on?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive never seen avatar. ewoks look like rabied care bears and the blue things from avatar look like anorexic, meth head smurfs. id have to pick garden gnomes, you dont know what they have hidden in those beards, im sure charles can relate.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that's a good one!


----------

